# Ascutney STAB Trails



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 8, 2011)

Checked out the trails on Ascutney this weekend: the mountain biking trails, that is.  Some excellent challenging singletrack, both in terms of the technicality as well as the physicality.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/11/trip-report-ascutney-one-week-later.html#more


----------

